# Ear tipping?



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I took one of the semi-feral cats to a low cost clinic to have her spayed today, and they asked if I wanted her ear tipped. I've never heard of that before (I thought that meant they would clean her ears!!), so I said yes. Now she's back with part of her ear cut off??? Is this a universal symbol showing she's spayed, or what?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, I have heard of that being done in many areas; many times you will notice ferals/strays have a notch in their ear, and that means they have been altered and released. (Though I'm sure more than a few of those notchings result from fights as well.)

I bet that was a shock since you didn't realize what they were talking about!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I'm really curious now. Beeper was a feral. Beeper has ear notches (symmetrical on both ears). We never had her spayed oops, but she's never gone into heat or anything. But....

That was 14 years ago. I didn't think they were doing TNR back then, at least not in our area. Hmmmm....... :?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> That was 14 years ago. I didn't think they were doing TNR back then, at least not in our area. Hmmmm....... :?


Interesting, I guess you'll never know. I do know that I've read of a few groups who started TNR programs around the late 80's - I guess that would have been around the time you got Beeper - maybe it's possible.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

It was a shock to see part of her ear missing. This is more than a notch...the whole top of her ear (probably a good 1/2 inch) was cut straight across. I guess it just looks bad now, but my boyfriend keeps reassuring me once it is healed, it won't be as noticeable. I know it's for her own good; I just hope it doesn't hurt her chances of ever finding a forever home


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I was talking to Abhay (spittles), and as she works with TNR'ing ferals she asked me to post this:



> Ear-tipping is a great tool with ferals. It is done while the cats are being fixed, and there is little or no bleeding...it's feels pretty much the same as you getting a paper-cut. Ear-tipping helps with identifying which cats have been fixed...try having twin cats and not knowing which has been fixed already! Some Animal Control shelters won't take feral cats with their ear tipped because it indicates they are spayed/neutered, vaccinated, and cared for. Some vets tip the ear way down, some only tip the top. Other vets punch a hole in the ear...you do not want that! If the vet punches a hole, the hair will eventually grow over and you can't see it. When vets tip the ear, they are supposed to take 1/4 of it off. They also cauterize the ear when it's done so it heals quick. I would say unless the cat is going to be adopted out later in life, ear-tip him/her. But even if the cat is going to be adopted later, if the person really wants and loves this cat, they won't care about the ear at all. There are quite a few cats up for adoption that have their ear tipped because they were wild years before.
> 
> Good Luck!
> Abhay


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you for checking on that! You're absolutely right, if someone loves this cat and wants her for a pet, they won't care what she looks like. I guess I'm just really attached to her...I've been feeding her off my front porch since she was a kitten (and feeding her mother before that!), and she is really friendly and sweet, which is why I think eventually she will be someone's pet (who knows, maybe mine?).

Anyway, I just wanted to know if the ear tipping was standard practice, or if it was something that only No More Homeless Pets did. Our processes are pretty archaic out here...animal control is considered the same thing as the humane society, if that means anything...but it seems like alot of animal welfare groups are starting to pop up.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

**Our processes are pretty archaic out here**

Not that archaic I guess; my vet won't tip but only notch because that's what they do to cattle and that is what they are used to! ..so I had 3 ferals ear-notched. I'll specify tipping instead next time.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean the tipping was archaic...I meant to say the animal control in my town is archaic. I don't know if they are up on TNRing practices in the town I live in, which concerns me about the ear tipping. I'm just afraid she would get picked up even if her ears were tipped...

I worry too much.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Forgot to add that I've hear that TNR was done as far as 40 yrs ago (really) except it wasn't called that, nor it was as official as today. It was more of an individual thing, people trapped cats, altered and vetted them and released them in their colonies..a lady said she learnt from her mother who did it when she was little.
But then it was considered a"why bother thing". Done mostly on the West coast, an offshhot of the enviromentalist movement.

Katie; you don't worry too much..we all do and it really is sad what goes around. Same in my town. Just be happy you have rescue groups nearby. Right now you're doing your best.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, Rosalie.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*don't worry*

Ear tipping is very humane don't worry, it helps you and the cat. It shows that the cat has been altered and if she is caught by animal control they will see that she is from a managed colony and will hold her like a stray to see if someone comes for the cat instead of pts right away. All my fixed ferals have ear tipping except one (the vet forgot to clip one but her coloring is very different and she is easily spotted a long hair tortieshell) and they could care less that their ears are no longer even their main concern is what's for dinner.


----------

